# Black Alien X



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

This came in the shop today. Very nice. :thumbs_up


LIFETIME SPORTS LTD.


----------



## Grizzlybear01 (Apr 5, 2009)

Very nice bow, how's the weight, bet its pretty light :thumbs_up


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

*Light*

Didn't weigh this one but did weigh the very first one we received and that one only weighed 3.5 pounds.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*specs*

MLT.. what's the spec's.. looks like the brace height is pretty small.. must be blistering speed?

G


----------



## Grizzlybear01 (Apr 5, 2009)

Did I say I absolutely loved that bow :thumbs_up


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

*what about????*

nICE BOW BUT WHAT ABOUT THE DRAW LENGHT a big guy like me that needs 32 inch draw or 31 with a 1 inch string loop is going to do what with that...


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

ontario moose said:


> MLT.. what's the spec's.. looks like the brace height is pretty small.. must be blistering speed?
> 
> G


7"
Gilles go to the Rytera web site for all the specs. 

Roger


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

#1 big archer said:


> nICE BOW BUT WHAT ABOUT THE DRAW LENGHT a big guy like me that needs 32 inch draw or 31 with a 1 inch string loop is going to do what with that...


Al, it probably could get your 31" with a 1" loop. For 32" you may need a 3 foot loop.

Ps: aren't you suppose to be studying and not spending your time on the computer.


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

*p.s.*

:slice:everyone needs a break every once and a whilte yes no that is why i came up for the weekend and to look at the trail for or may 2nd shoot to make sure that everything is a go...:darkbeer::secret:


----------



## Zey (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks sweet. I like the black. Although I think I might get an Aplhamax. Still, I would like to try shooting the one that BowShop has apparently ordered for stock before I order anything from Hoyt....


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

*Trail!*



#1 big archer said:


> :slice:everyone needs a break every once and a whilte yes no that is why i came up for the weekend and to look at the trail for or may 2nd shoot to make sure that everything is a go...:darkbeer::secret:


So how was the trail? Is it a go?


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

Zey said:


> Looks sweet. I like the black. Although I think I might get an Aplhamax. Still, I would like to try shooting the one that BowShop has apparently ordered for stock before I order anything from Hoyt....


Shot both, IMO I think this year the Alien has the edge.


----------



## Zey (Jan 27, 2009)

Certainly has the price edge... no doubt there.


----------



## GodOfTheSms (Jan 26, 2009)

*Looks good..*

How much is that bow?

Specs look ok! Would need to try it first..

Im not a huge fan of the hybrid cam or cam1/2 system just because there is soo much maintenance involved! 

There are some talks also that these hybrid cams can not shoot every arrow at longer DL's properly. Some dont tune very well compared to a single cam bow!


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

GodOfTheSms said:


> How much is that bow?
> 
> Specs look ok! Would need to try it first..
> 
> ...


These things tune much better than any of the single cam bows, set them up in just a few shots and they stay that way, very little maintenance. The nock travel is straight, which makes it easy to paper tune, and it does not matter if it's a short DL or a long one. I tune both kinds and this type of system is much better and easier to tune than the single cam system. Also the price is much better.


----------

